# MF 35 3 point works slow



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I just purchased the above tractor (not sure of year) and when the owner was showing me the back blade and tried to lift it, it took about 5 minutes of the tractor running to warm up before the blade would come up. Once warm the 3 pt worked fine. The front bucket goes up and down etc as soon as the tractor is running, but the 3 pt takes a while before it will work. It is not a big deal to me but I was wondering if anyone knows what may be causing this? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably a leak in the internal pump, and when it warms up enough, expansion seals the leaky spot.
You can get a rebuild kit, or a new expensive pump.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Also, if you haven't already done it, you might want to check your hydraulic return filter. Since you just bought it, no telling when it was cleaned or replaced last?!?!?!?!


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank u to those that replied to my post. Your info will help me greatly


----------

